# Got Myself Some Hot New Wheelsâ€¦



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

For my bike! (Ah ha! made you look! :lol: )

Over the months Iâ€™ve had some PM conversations with a number of you about bikes and I had mentioned that I was getting a rather special road bike in.

Now I know itâ€™s pink, and a year out of date so no longer fashionable amongst the roadie elite but as I used to race on one of these a few years ago itâ€™s lovely to be able to get on board one of these again.

So here it isâ€¦a team issue GIANT TCR Carbon 



















Oh and whilst I was at it I got some Mavic Cross-Max wheels for my MTB :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey you must be tall Stuart!

Looks nice to me, I was huge Marin fan back in the day, Id love another. light and easy to ride


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> Blimey you must be tall Stuart!


Not really Jon, just 6ft. The road bike is a 'Medium' size frame and MTB is a 'Large'

Yeh Marin used to be way cool in the early 90's but seem to have lost their way these days.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Ooh, Carbon. :wub:

That's a nice bike Stu. I was going to say that I wasn't sure about the pink but i'm pretty certain I could put up with it if I was riding it. I bet it's light as a feather. This will have taken a bite out of the watch fund i'll bet or perhaps watches have been eating into your bike fund :huh:

Worth it though :thumbsup:

I'll definately go for an MTB ride with you someday but you'll have to hang around and wait for me a bit and there will definately be a pub or two involved


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey you must be tall Stuart!
> ...


amybe just long of leg then 

yeah thats when I was buying them. Im trying not to ask whats the current MTB thoughts, I really do not want one... really... oh heck... LOL


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart, I now nothing about these....why does it have the T-Mobile endorsement on it? Are you being sponsored? :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stuart, I now nothing about these....why does it have the T-Mobile endorsement on it? Are you being sponsored? :huh:





> So here it isâ€¦a team issue GIANT TCR Carbon


Im guessing its a ex-works competition bike ( or a replica ), and the sponsor was.......?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Rob - thanks...yep she's a light one! - sub 19lbs and as stiff as a board, with no lateral flex which is perfect for me as when I used to race I was a sprinter!  No not really Rob because before there was watches :huh: there was bikes and this started for me in '92 so I had a nice bike to trade i.e. my Merida Carbon.

Jon - unless you are doing rough terrain or long off-road day rides then suspension is not really necessary. If youâ€™re buying a MTB to hack in the woods (or bush in your case :lol for a few hours then a hard-tail would be absolutely fine. For about Â£1K you can buy a lot of hard-tail bike for your money.

Paul - Jase hit the nail right on the head. Its custom built team replica frame - not realy my first choice to have sponsorship or even a pink bike but that's unimportant when the ride is the most important thing. Some bikes you 'sit on' and others you 'sit in' - this is definitely a bike you sit in. T-Mobile as a professional bike team was disbanded last year hence I guess the frame is no longer fashionable amongst bike snobs so you can pick these frames up relatively cheaply when you consider that the frame alone would have cost over Â£1K when new.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Ding Dong, that's the daddie! I have an SCR as my winter bike and it's a great ride (more relaxed set-up than yours).

I loved that frame when it came out but they were going for around Â£1500 frame only then I think. I maybe said earlier I got a BH carbon frame and built that into a far better bike than I will ever be fit enough to ride. BH now sponsor a pro-tour team and get good write ups. Not got many miles in this year as weather been crap on the days I've been able to do it! My neighbour has already done about 1500 miles!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

allaction said:


> I loved that frame when it came out but they were going for around Â£1500 frame only then I think.


  Cripes - I had no idea they cost that much!



allaction said:


> My neighbour has already done about 1500 miles!


Well Russ that will be 1500 miles more than I've done! :lol: With the hand injury I still can't tollorate the cold - well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! 

Well did a quick 50 around Cardiff and Newport on Saturday just to test it out - the seat pin dropped till my knees started hitting my chin so some hairspray and extra turn of the clamp bolt should have sorted that out otherwise its perfect!


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

That has happened to me, do you have a carbon seat pin? I do and was afraid to tighten it too much, felt a right tit going to my local BMW dealer and asking to borrow an alan key!

I have done literally 20 miles, last year I'd done a 1000 by now. Babies are not condusive with excersise, end of!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeh its an carbon seat pin (along with stem and flat bars and crank-set ) - and yeh you are right, you've got to be really careful so the hairspray trick was recommended to me by my a mate.

TBH Russ I could go out on my bike any time but I'd rather spend the time with my daughter whilst she is still young and doesn't hate me! :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I gave a racing cyclist a lift in my van once, he had come off and was sitting by the side of the road, front wheel buckled, blood pouring from his knee and elbow. I couldn't believe how light his bike was. He thought he was doing about 40mph when he came off! OUCH!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> I gave a racing cyclist a lift in my van once, he had come off and was sitting by the side of the road, front wheel buckled, blood pouring from his knee and elbow. I couldn't believe how light his bike was. He thought he was doing about 40mph when he came off! OUCH!


Been there (many times) seen it (many times) and got the tee-shirt and scars (many times) :lol: as have most cyclists who have raced.

The funniest (depending on your point of view) injury I've had was I was once going up this short sharp climb - out of the saddle giving it some welly - when my chain snapped under the strain of it all...I flew over my handlebars...the guy half-wheeling me rode - yes rode :huh: - straight over the top of me - I was left with a broken finger and perfect teeth marks from the other guys bike (his chain-rings) in my lower back! Had the scars for at least a year too :lol:

Incidentally I clocked 64 MPH in Majorca once upon a time â€" great feeling of adrenalin but doesnâ€™t half make you think â€˜what ifâ€™ when you climb off your bike afterwards â€" still, Iâ€™m hear to tell the tale!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Jon - unless you are doing rough terrain or long off-road day rides then suspension is not really necessary. If youâ€™re buying a MTB to hack in the woods (or bush in your case :lol for a few hours then a hard-tail would be absolutely fine. For about Â£1K you can buy a lot of hard-tail bike for your money.


Well for me I prefer gnarly trails with lumps and bumps, and the more downhill the better. Its how I like my off road motorbike riding too, fast sweeping and jumps are good too, so I figured suspension would be useful and Id be out of the saddle most of the time so a smaller frame would be better than too big etc. But I so dont want to spend Â£1k... lol.


----------

